#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Digital Elevation overlay for Google Earth (.KMZ)

## milonerva

This file is a layer for google earth, created from SRTM Digital elevation model (DEM)

before:



after:





download (237 MB):
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

to add this kmz file to your google earth, first, you have to install google earth  :Big Grin: 
then
download>extract>double click the world.kmz fileSee More: Digital Elevation overlay for Google Earth (.KMZ)

----------


## loenacatial

Thanks,brother

----------


## milonerva

no problem gan  :Big Grin:

----------


## ali12

Is it possible to show topographic (line) map in google earth?

----------


## bharakau

please write complete address of the above links, ..........com is present

----------


## ahmedsisy

please write the links again

----------


## eshquia

please write link again

----------

